# Help with my Bearded Dragon :(



## PhoenixTheBeardie (Jun 30, 2010)

My 3 year old male Bearded Dragon hasn't been himself lately and I'm unsure of why.

He is a really pale colour; he keeps closing his eyes and has been laid in the corner of his tank for longer than usual. He has been like this for about a week or more, but seems to have gotten worse from when I first noticed.

He is a very pale colour, the insides of his mouth are white/pale too, and his beard is completely black. Every now and then he'll bob his head up like he was surprised and then open and close his mouth as if gasping for air. I haven't noticed any vomiting or any swelling.

His diet consists of black crickets, and some greens like cress, cucumber and lettuce. We tried to feed him two crickets yesterday evening, and he seemed interested by them at first, he ate two before returning to the corner of his tank.

I don't know of a method on how I can get his tank temperatures as I don't have a probe or a thermometer. 

Something else regarding temperature, it has been really hot weather this past week, and I noticed him slumping around the tank floor more often when it was warm as if being overheated?

His tank has both a heat bulb and a UV light fitted in it. Recently my mom accidentally snapped the UV lights plastic holders, so we have had to balance the UV light on two small glass ledges. So the UV light has been a lot closer than usual which may have contributed?

Another thing was, I had him out of his tank about 5 days ago, and left him to roam around my bedroom for about 5 hours. He ran around quite a lot, and I checked on him every 30 minutes or so, he was doing fine, then by the fifth hour he was laid in the corner of my bedroom, looking under the weather, with really pale skin and a really black beard. 

He has been eating, but hasn't excreted much for about 2 weeks. The last time he excreted was about 3 days ago, and it was very small, not his usual size.

He got pretty bad at midnight where I thought he had died, because he wasn't moving or responding to me. I did some research and found this topic from somebody who had similar problems with her bearded dragon. My bearded dragon shares the same symptoms except the vomiting of blood. Her bearded dragon died an hour later.

I was really upset about this last night and couldn't help but cry because I didn't know what to do. I took a clean syringe which the vets had given for my cats some time ago but were never used. I used the syringe to give Phoenix some water just in case of dehydration. He had around 8ml of water. 

Luckily enough, he had survived the night. I have booked him an appointment at the vet, I am dreading hearing the worse.

What can I do in the mean time ?


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

best thing you can do is by a thermomitor so you know for sure that your heat is correct

good luck with the vets i hope hes ok.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Could he have injested something in your bedroom and become impacted?


----------



## PhoenixTheBeardie (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies both

I highly doubt he has eaten something in my bedroom cause my bedroom is pretty clean and there is nothing he could possibly eat, but it is a possibility.

The appointment was made this morning with a propper reptile vet. I really hope he'll be ok.


----------



## Sardonyx (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey,

I'm very interested in the reply to this thread, as my Beardie: Flynn, is also going through pretty much exactly the same problem as Phoenix, although Flynn is about two weeks through her illness and has already had 3 vet trips (including blood samples, fecial examination and x-ray).

Best of luck with Phoenix, and hopefully someone can help us both out!!!


----------



## PhoenixTheBeardie (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm sorry to say but Phoenix passed away during the journey to the vet.

The vet hadn't a clue why he had died, but she guessed that it was due to being overheated in his tank and dehydration. But she also says he was constipated. 

I am really, really distraught over his death, I'm crying buckets as I type this. He was the kindest and best lizard I have ever had. Everyone loved him. It's going to be so hard to get over his death seeing as he was next to me pretty much every day. I will miss him always and will love him forever.


----------



## Sardonyx (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that :/ I'm absolutely dreading having to go through the same with Flynn... I haven't been off the computer trying to figure out what on earth is wrong with her!

Take care, my thoughts are with you!


----------



## Kat and Billy (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Phoenix. I hope you're ok.

Hope everything goes well with Flynn.


----------

